# Does any1 know the implantation window??



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all, had my et yesterday. 2 day 3 embies!! And just wondering what is the implantation window! I was thinking day 6-7 
I'm going insane already lol 
Thanks in advance! x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd say you were about right, of course everyone is different! Good luck


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

hi hun thanks and welldone to you xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Skyline - am sure I read somewhere (whilst pursuing my fav hobby of googling all things fertility     ) that the implantation window was anything from day 6-10 after egg retrieval.


    


M x x


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mini Minx said:


> Hi Skyline - am sure I read somewhere (whilst pursuing my fav hobby of googling all things fertility    ) that the implantation window was anything from day 6-10 after egg retrieval.
> 
> 
> M x x


I thought it was 6-10 days after embryo transfer not egg retrival?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Am just going by website ... says 1-5 days after blastocyst transfer and 6-10 days after egg retrieval ......

http://www.advancedfertility.com/implantation.htm

Sort of makes sense as my frosties are day 6 and hatching ... so expect when I decided to have them transfered they won't be far off implantation.

M x

/links


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

When are you getting transfer hunni. Thanks for the link going to have a look xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure yet - planning on having a good holiday then will decide.  Looking at Sept / Oct time ... I think.... 
Sort of excited again - but a little scared!  


It's the 'will they defrost' thoughts etc...


All the best for your 2WW - when's you OTD - fingers and toes crossed.


   


M x


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi m, 
That website great just been looking. My otd 23 June everything crossEd I am so scared xxx this is my 9th time anddont want to go to number 10! 
I was petrified if they didn't make it but you never know it is a rust we need to take xx horrible xx going anywhere nice hun xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Just escaping for a week to Majorca with an old school friend - should be a giggle ... Just what the Doc ordered!!    


All the best hun - will be watching out for your news.  2WW sends me bonkers    ... that and the hormones!     


Take very good care ... what a journey you've been on.


 
Mini x


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

Lovely better than good old England. Hope you have a fab time and I will be watching out for you for next cycle. Good luck! Xx 
Thanks xxx


----------

